# TI-83 plus - Archiv/Speicher-Probleme



## Nikita (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich daten aus dem archivspeicher schnellstmöglich  rausholen bzw ablesen kann? 
weiss nur wie ich im normalen ram speicher lesen kann, aber nicht wie ich archivierte daten wieder lesbar mach...die liste im archiv hilft mir leider nicht. 

kann mir das mal bitte wer erklären wie ich das ganze am besten angeh (norm ram speicher zu klein ).


                                                              DANKEEE...............lg bine


----------



## ReemE (7. Februar 2004)

du gehst auf:

[sec]
[+]
[2]
[pgrm]
dann  das was du archivieren/.dearchivieren willst markieren und Enter druecken .. 

hoffe das hilft fir !

mfg


----------

